# should i blow it off



## bandj2010mo (Dec 22, 2012)

tonight i was looking through my wifes phone and in her yahoo there was a msg from a nother guy. she says she doesnt know who it is cause she has had the account sence 06. should i look into it or just believe her.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Depends, WHY were you looking through her phone?

If there are OTHER signs in your life/marriage of possible infidelity and THAT is why you were looking through the phone, then keep looking.

If you were looking for your nephew's phone # (some innocuous reason) and just happened to find this, then I'd shut up.

The ONLY reason NOT to believe her would be if you ALREADY HAVE a reason/suspicion/belief that you shouldn't believe her or can't trust her.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

What did the message say?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Was the message actually dated 2006?


----------



## bandj2010mo (Dec 22, 2012)

it said hi how are you.dec. 5 2012


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

It could be anyone

Do you have any reason to suspect she is being unfaithful?

Does she keep her phone with her all the time? Is it password protected? Has she started dressing better? Buying new clothes? More make-ip?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

bandj2010mo said:


> it said hi how are you.dec. 5 2012


Well, she has lied to you.


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

That is really not much to go on. You could blow it off, but keep your eyes open. If she behaves suspiciously you could get a device and put it on her phone.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL.

I've had messages that said "Hey you didn't call..."

The fact that my phone is a pay as you go account... I ignore all wrong calls.

If I had free texting back, I would have responded "Because I don't know you. Enter the right phone # next time.".


I'd say.. just chill. If you notice more texts/calls from the same nUmber & she is replying, then I'd press her for more info & see if there really is something up.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> I'd say.. just chill. If you notice more texts/calls from the same nUmber & she is replying, then I'd press her for more info & see if there really is something up.


I agree, just chill, but keep your eyes open and antenna up. I would always give her the benefit of the doubt if this is out of the ordinary for her.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

how do you know its a guy? I have gotten strange messages like that from numbers I don't know. I just ignore them. I don't delete emails or messages, so I guess my H would wonder too...NOT


----------



## thatgirll007 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sometimes if I am logged in to Yahoo IM, I will get random texts from men and women. some say "hi, how are you?" and other random phrases. I think they are bots or spam.


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

i have gotten messages before from wrong people, wrong number.... once i advertised something for sale and had an offer for sex texted to me... both hubby and i laughed about it heaps.....

just keep an eye on it if suspicious behavior follows then maybe worry.... otherwise dont worry


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I got a message a few months ago from some guy telling me how hot I am and a lot more juicy stuff. I texted him back saying I think he has the wrong number. His next text was an expression of great embarrassment.


Moral of the story: One text does not an affair make. Not even a really suggestive one.


If you are unsure just record the date and number and keep an eye on her phone traffic for a while. Check her bill and see if this was a onetime thing or not.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Look in to it.

Protect your marriage, just like you would protect your home...if you heard a noice in the middle of the night would you get out of bed and check it out or would you go back to sleep?


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Its a recent msg from another guy. How do you know its actually aguy did the message contain data that flags that up?
You W says shes had the account since 06 - That actually doesnt answer the questions. Just because shes had an account for that length of time did not explain who msg'd her in December 12. It could be simply someone male or felame who made a mistake. But it certainly made your radar click on engage. Dont for goodnessake let your mind play cheating games or youll end up witissue. Just be aware and look for positive changes in her behavior now she knows youve seen the msg..


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it yahoo mail?On yahoo mail I get spams from multiple random people who I never even emailed or received email from.


----------

